
Why It’s Time to Quit Your Job, Travel the World - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-25/why-it-s-time-to-quit-your-job-travel-the-world
======
anoncoward111
Meanwhile I'd be happy to merely have a few hundred bucks a month coming in.

~~~
madengr
What, you are not 32 and making $250k/year (as the example in the article)?

~~~
anoncoward111
I know right? I must be well below the median income :))) surely :)))

------
j7ake
I encourage everybody people to quit their jobs and travel the world.

Maybe that will make the job market less competitive.

